# Foster home urgently needed for two beautiful cats



## sallymavin (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm desperately looking for someone who would be willing to foster two beautiful 5-year-old black and white female cats called Socks and Splodge for around 14 months until I resolve my housing situation.

I realise this is a huge commitment, but I'm really hoping I don't have to give them up on a permanent basis.

The cats are lovely and affectionate. They're used to a garden now, so anyone willing to consider it would need some outdoor space.

Both of the cats are wormed, fully vaccinated, de-flead, neutered and microchipped. I'll cover all vaccinations, flea treatment, worming, insurance and food.

If you're unable to help but know anyone at all who can, I'd be very grateful if you could ask.

I need to find them a foster home by around 5 November 2012.

If you are interested, please email me at [email protected]

More details available here: http://www.queenieandthedew.com/2012/10/urgently-need-foster-home-for-two.html

Thank you.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You havent said where you are in the UK.


----------



## sallymavin (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi there

They're currently in Kent (I'm in London), but I'm willing to consider anywhere in the UK at this stage - getting desperate!

Sally x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can I ask why 14 months - its a very long time and your cats may not even know you after such a long time.


----------



## sallymavin (Oct 15, 2012)

Unfortunately my marriage broke down and I'm in between homes at the moment. I wasn't able to rent anywhere at short notice that would let me have them, so I've had to sign a contract on a flat where I can't take them. Giving them up permanently is an absolute last resort. I realise it is a long time. 

Sally


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im pretty sure that landlords are not allowed to write 'no pets' into an agreement. So long as you take out insurance against any damage, then I dont see their problem. Is it furnished?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have a look here

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...nced-fosterer-available-rescue-charities.html

and here

Animal Foster Carer - Fostering an Animal - Wood Green

ETA you need to quickly make 25 posts before you can pm the first link


----------



## sallymavin (Oct 15, 2012)

It is furnished yes, but doesn't have outside space. It wouldn't be fair to keep them inside when they're used to a garden. Thanks so much for the links. I'll check them out x


----------

